# schwimmbad zum IH ???



## Drakestar (19. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Ich bin vor 3 Tagen auf die Idee gekommen unser , seit 2 Jahren ungenutztes, Schwimmbad als ein IH zu nutzen...
Mein Teich macht mir im Moment sorgen, da ich ständigen Wasserverlust habe und ich befürchte, dass das __ Schilf die 12 Jahre alte PVC Folie zerstört hat. Aus diesem Grund würde ich das Schwimmbad vielleicht, über den Winter, als IH nutzen, so hätte ich auch im Winter was zutun und zum gucken 

Das Schwimmbad ist (ca.)  6,5m lang, 3,5m breit und 1,5m tief. In dem Becken wurde so eine Fertigteil eingesetzt aus Folie und einem Rand aus Plaste, nicht für die Ewigkeit aber es hält...
seit 2 Jahren wird das Schwimmbad von meinen Eltern nicht genutzt und ich könnte es für meine Fische nehmen.
wie schaut es mit Chlor aus? Das Becken war bis vor 2 Jahren immer gechlort, reicht da eine gründliche Reinigung mit Kärcher und Hauhaltsreiniger oder kann ich das vergessen weil die Folie vielleicht voller Chlor sitzt und ich das nicht raus bekomme?

was haltet Ihr von der Idee?

grüße steven


----------



## Butterfly (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hallo Steven,

Super für IH es kommst nätürlich darauf an wieviele Fische du hast und vorallem wie gros diese sind!

Um Chloreste brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen, da Chlor verfliegt. Reiniege das Becken trotzalledem aber nicht mit reiniegern sondern einfach mit klarem Wasser.

Nur mit der Filteranlage müsstest dir Gedanken machen,(kannst ja nicht die Sandfilteranlage nehmen) und ich denke du brauchst einen UVC-klärer, weil du ja keinerlei Pflanzen einsetzen kannst. Ansonsten perfekt.

Ps: Bin auch gerade dabei mein Schwimmbad auf dem Grundstück umzubauen wände schleifen etc.

Gruss aus Berlin


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hallo Steven 
um sicher zu gehen würde ich eine einfache 0,5 mm Folie einlegen. Für ausreichende Beleuchtung und Belüftung musst du auch noch sorgen.
Eine Gute bis sehr Gute Filteranlage ist Pflicht, da brauchst du mit deinem Oasekram nicht kommen.
Ich würde hier einen Vlieser nehmen den du dann im nächsten Frühjahr auch an den Teich stellen kannst. Die Wassermenge ist ja fast gleich bei dir (also innen wie aussen).

Reichlich Wasserwechsel und hochwertiges Futter ist Pflicht.

Und.... die Biester auch im Winter zu beobachten macht einen Riesenspaß. Ich bin echt Neidisch


----------



## Drakestar (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

hab mich nochmal schlau gemacht. Ist eine 1,5 mm Folie drin. Also wenn die kein Chlor mehr abgeben kann dann reinige ich da Schwimmbad einfach, sollte ich sowieso machen...

sind gut 35m³ im Schwimmbad. Im Moment hab ich nur 3 Koi´s, 2 sind gut 65cm und ein junger 1,5Jahre 17cm und rund 24 Goldfische, wovon ich fast alle abgeben werde, der neue Teich wird dann ein reiner Koi Teich....

Ein Vliesfilter wird denke ich nichts draus, die Unterhaltskoten(Vlies) sind recht hoch und fallen immer an.
Ich hab mir was anderes überlegt, ich möchte hinter den Oase noch 2x 300Liter Tonne mit Helix stellen
wäre das ok? (ich weiß Kompromisse erreichen nie ein Ideal aber mit einem Studenten-Gehalt geht nicht so viel

@Uwe 
Beleuchtung.... Inwiefern?
Belüftung tut es ein Kompressor? LK60 3200L/h?

UVC hab ich, 55w


wie ist das mit der Umsiedelung..? sollte ich das  Becken mit Teichwasser befüllen oder Leitungswasser und starterbakis hinzugeben und den Filter einlaufen lassen?
Ab wann setzt ihr eure Fische um? Und wie geht ihr vor Zweck Gewöhnung...?

Viele Fragen-.... liegt daran, dass ich Bedenken habe etwas Falsch zu machen, in einer IH ist es ja ganz anders mit der Biologie als in einem eingefahrenen Teich.... 

grüße und vielen Dank für eure Tips


----------



## Drakestar (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

kann mir da noch jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Das Becken füllst du halbe halbe, dann in den Filter Starterbakkies (ist nie falsch) mach es bald damit das Wasser einlaufen kann. Dann im Oktober siedelst du die Fische um, achte auf die Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Drakestar (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hallo Uwe!

Ich hab ja vor meine 3 Koi´s und eventuell 3-5 Goldis im September oder Oktober umzusiedeln in das Schwimmbad....

Ich wollt wissen ob es noch wichtige Dinge gibt, die ich beachten muss, im Gegensatz zur Haltung im Teich....

Meine Ausrüstung besteht aus: 55w UVC, Kompressor lk60 3200l/h, Oase Biotec18, 1x300l Regentonne mit Helix
wäre das so ok für die Innenhälterung?

Ich weiß der Biotec ist einfach ungeeignet als alleiniger Filter für einen Koiteich, aber ich fand die automatische Grobschmutzabscheidung sehr gut, da ich bei 2 Bekannten einen normlen Siebfilter gesehen habe bei dem 2-3 mal am Tag das Sieb verstopfte und das Wasser über den Dreck lief....

Nächstes Jahr soll der Biotec dann mit 2x300l Regentonne mit Helix befüllt einen ca. 20m³ Koiteich Filter. Kann das gelingen?
Ein 2-3m³ Pflanzenteich ist ebenfalls geplant....

grüße Steven


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hi,
bei dem Besatz sollte das locker ausreichen, in beiden Fällen.


----------



## Drakestar (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

was meint ihr bei 20m³ + 3m³ Pflanzenteich oase biotec 18 + 2x300Liter Regentonne mit Helix, wieviel Kois ich da halten kann?


und aus Interesse..: wie hoch ist der Vliesverbrauch bei euch im durchschnitt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Um so höher der Besatz, um so öfter stehst du am Biotec und machst ihn sauber  

Ich denke mal so um die 10 Koi sollten kein Problem sein.


Ich liege bei ca. 4 Meter im Duchrschnitt bei einem 750er Vlies. Letzte Woche waren es 3 Meter, ab Samstag wieder 6-7 Meter/Tag. Das muss mir mal jemand erklären


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Naja,
Wochenende gabs halt zusätzlich Kuchen und den Sonntagsbraten


----------



## Drakestar (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

oh dann darf man ja jeden Monat locker 100m Aufspannen....

und die Karpfen kommen ohne Probleme damit zurecht, also ohne Pflanzen und dem gesamten Ökosystem, was ein Teich bietet. Ist ja denke ich relativ Öde in so einem Becken....


----------



## Drakestar (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Moin moin!

wie schaut es eigentlich mit Nitrat aus? Ich hab ja keine Pflanzen drin, die das abbauen...?


----------



## Drakestar (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

mir wurde jetzt gesagt, das diese Schwimmbadfolien giftige Weichmacher enthalten und die Fische schädigen könnten und die Farbe blau den Fischen Stress macht. 
Btw: Gibt es Test mit denen man Chlor nachweisen kann? Wenn ich das Becken mit Wasser fülle kann ich ja schauen ob noch Chlor vorhanden ist...

Bitte mal um eure Meinungen

grüße steven


----------



## Butterfly (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hey Steve,
in deinem becken ist niemals mehr Chlor!!
Das mit der blauen Farbe stimmt schon, aber ist ja nicht für die Ewigkeit.

MFg aus Berlin


----------



## Annett (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Moin.



Drakestar schrieb:


> ... und die Farbe blau den Fischen Stress macht.
> ...
> 
> Bitte mal um eure Meinungen
> ...



Dies sagte mir Rainer (rainthanner) auch letztes Jahr, als wir an seinem alten Teich (und altem Haus) zu Besuch waren. Ich hab es so verstanden, dass es weniger um das Blau geht, als vielmehr um den helleren Untergrund auf dem man sich als Karpfen schlechter tarnen kann. 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich ein weißer oder bunter Karpfen sowieso schlecht tarnen kann. Aber das wissen die Fische wahrs. nicht. :smoki

So ein Umstand verursacht eben Streß und der macht anfälliger für Kankheiten... kann bei Dir Auswirkungen haben, muss es aber nicht.


----------



## Drakestar (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Dann werd ich mich heute mal beim Hersteller erkundigen, ob die Folie giftige Weichmacher enthält und diese auch abgibt. 

Ansonsten, hat jemand eine Adresse für günstige Teichfolie, brauch ja nur 0,5mm dick sein und 10mx8m...


----------



## Drakestar (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

SO hab mit dem Hersteller der Schwimmbadfolie gesprochen, dieser rät von einer Fischhaltung mit dieser Folie ab da die Folie Giftstoffe bzw. Stoffe die für die Fische giftig sein könnten abgibt, resultiert wohl aus speziellen Weichmachern um die Folie besser vor Chlor zu schützen.

Ich müsste also eine Teichfolie einlegen... und sie weiß Gott wie befestigen 
wie soll man Teichfolie auf diesen Fliesen befestigen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Ich hatte das hier geschrieben



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Steven
> um sicher zu gehen würde ich eine einfache 0,5 mm Folie einlegen.


----------



## Garfield (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hallo,

ich würde das mit Innotec Adheseal versuchen, das hält anscheinend bombenfest auf allem.
Siehe zb hier :http://www.yatego.com/shoppingscompany/p,4a841542a8d76,4a9bef3b2824b7_9,innotec-adheseal-dichtmasse--beige-
Selbst habe ich das noch nicht benutzt , weiss aber durch zahlreiche Foren, dass das bei Grossaquarien gerne genommen wird um das Glas auf Holz, Teichfolie usw festzupappen.
Das geht anscheinend nie wieder ab.
Du kannst auch mit http://www.rhinolinings.com/ ausspritzen, das hält bombenfest, ist allerdings wie es scheint nicht billig. Wird bei Grossaquarien auch gerne genommen.
Du kannst mal im Raubsalmler(.de) forum reinschauen, die bauen viele Grossbecken, ist ja fast das selbe.


----------



## Drakestar (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Gut Gut, also ich werd jetzt 80m² Folie 0,5mm PVC kaufen und die dann im Bad auslegen....
Da das Schwimmbad irgendwann wieder als Schwimmbad genutzt wird kommt ein Umbau mit Bodenablauf und Verrohrung nicht in Frage, wird also gepumpt. Als Filterung wird der Biotec18 + ein IBC mit Helix dienen und 55w UVC. Für Licht ist gut gesorgt, Schwimmbad hat eine riesige Fensterfront und zusätzlich Dachfenster und eine Lüftung integriert....

Durchschnittlich werden es ca. 22°C Lufttemperatur, 70-80% Luftfeuchtigkeit und 18-22°C Wassertemperatur sein...
Die Fischis werden wohl noch gut zulegen über den Winter, grad die 3 kleineren 

Im moment mache ich mir Gedanken wie ich die Folie auf den Fliesen befestige, so das ich die Folie auch irgendwann wieder ab bekomme und nicht die Fliesen mit raus müssen...


----------



## rainthanner (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hallo, 

wenn das keine Dauerhälterung werden soll, dann frag ich mich, warum nicht einfach ein großes Faltbecken und einen 36er Biotec plus UV kaufen, anschließen und Wasser einfüllen?  

Wenn es dann seinen Zweck erfüllt hat, alles rein in Ebay und fertig. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Drakestar (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

@Rainer
Ich denke da würde ich mehr Verlust machen. Ich müsste den Biotec kaufen und das Becken. Für die Folie bezahl ich 160€ und kann sie danach auch noch verwenden. Hätte auch ehrlich gesagt keinen Platz für das Becken, da ist das Schwimmbad, denke ich, optimaler...


----------



## Drakestar (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

So heute Becken geputzt und am Wochenende kommt die Folie rein....

Eine Frage zum Wasserwechsel hätte ich da noch... In welchem zeitlichen Abständen und wieviel muss/soll gewechsel werden?

grüße steven


----------



## Butterfly (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hallo Steven, mach einmal in der woche 10-20% wasserwechsel. Das reicht aus!!

Wann setzt du sie um?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hey

Ich werd am Wochenende ein Teil Teichwasser und ein Teil Leitungswasser einlassen und meinen alten Filter anschließen damit schonmal Biologie rein kommt. Nach 2 Wochen werd ich wohl 2 Kois, die ein Bekannter für mich so lange gehalten hat, einsetzen, sind rund 18cm groß. Ende September werd ich dann die 3 Kois aus meinem Teich noch einsetzen und eventuell 3-4 Goldfische. Der Rest der Jungfische und der verbleibenden Goldis bleibt im Teich.... Gleichzeitig mit den 3 Kois aus dem Teich bau ich dann den eingefahrenen Filter um, bis dahin ist auch schon die Tonne mit 300l Helix fertig...

Was ist der genaue Hintergrund eines wöchentlichen Teilwasserwechsels? 

Jemand noch ne Idee wie ich die Folie auf den Fliesen fest bekomme? Ein Brett mit Steinen sieht doof aus....


----------



## Butterfly (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Reiniege den Filter vorher nicht sonst zerstörst du die Filterbakterien.
Warum lässt du die KOI eigentlich nicht im Teich?

Ich habe es damlas so ,,gelernt'' und es dann weiter so gehandhabt und keine schlechte Erfahrungen mit dieser Vorgehensweise gemacht.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hast du auch etwas womit du bei Bedarf den Grund usw. absaugen könntest?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Weil der Teich stätig Wasser verliert. Am Wochenende habe ich innerhalb von 4 Stunden 1,5cm weniger Wasser im Teich gehabt. Wenn es eine Woche nicht regnet hab ich über 20cm weniger Wasser drin, was rund 7m³ entspricht. Die PVC Folie ist eben schon 13 Jahre alt und das __ Schilf hat denke ich die Folie zerstört.

Hab auch überlegt ob ich sie nicht drin lasse, im Winter kommt ja eigentlich immer Wasser hinzu, es sei denn er ist zugefroren. hmm


----------



## Butterfly (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als neue Folie zu verlegen.

Ich an deiner stelle würde schon längst Koi in deinem Innenbecken halten!!

Warum machst du nicht drinnen und draussen Koi-Becken/Teich?

MFg aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Ja der Teich muss eh neu angelegt werden, hat ja nicht mal eine ordentliche Kapillarsperre....

Meinst du zusätzlich zum Teich noch die IH ganzjährig?

schon längst, wie meinste das?


----------



## Butterfly (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Ja, dann hälst du drinnen und draussen  

Damit meine ich, dass ich lägst Besatz in deinem Innenbecken gesätz hätte!! Bietet sich doch an, wenn keiner mehr drinnen schwimmt.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Ja sicher, man muss nur erstmal auf die Idee kommen

Zum Boden absaugen hab ich leider nix, würde sich ja ein Sauger anbieten aber die sind sicher ordentlich teuer......


----------



## Butterfly (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

jetzt bist du drauf gekommen.

Ich habe vorhin im Baumarkt beim laufen einen Teichabsauger von Gardena gesehen kostet 160 Euro.
Guck doch mal im  Internet nach findest du bestimmt besser und günstiger.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Gestern Nachmittag 16:30 Uhr gemessen und eben wieder, 2,5cm Wasserverlust trotz leichtem Regen über Nacht. Teich wird seit einem Monat über ein 400m2 großes Dach mit Regenwasser gespeist.
Hab grad mal die tiefste Stelle gemessen, gut 1m² groß und nur noch 88cm tief von eigentlich 1,20m...
Die 1,20 erreichen wir aber schon lange nicht mehr.
Der Wasserdruck ist so groß, dass das Wasser mit absinkendem Wasserspiegel stetig weniger schnell absinkt, ein Ende war allerdings noch nie in Sicht....
Beim Tröpfchentest mit Kondensmilch konnte ich beobachten, dass die Tropfen vorm __ Schilf direkt zum Schilf gewandert sind... Weiß aber nicht genau ob es durchgestochen hat...

soviel dazu


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Naja - wenn man den Berichten glauben darf, stehen die Chancen bei __ Schilf für einen Durchstich recht gut...


----------



## Drakestar (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

So heute ging nun 15Uhr der Volkssturm los und die Folie wurde im Schwimmbad verlegt... gut 5 Stunden später waren wir fertig. Meinen alten Filter habe direkt mit angeschlossen, er wird von einer 3000l Pumpe versorgt und hat noch zusätzlich eine 11w UVC dran. Werd den erstmal so betreiben damit sich das Becken einfahren kann und dann Ende September den eingefahrenen Biotec mit Helix betreiben...
Befüllt habe ich das Becken mit gut 7000l Teichwasser und 3000l Leitungswasser, werd aber versuchen so viel Teichwasser wie möglich zu befüllen.
Werd dem Filter am Montag noch starterbakis hinzugeben...
Wie lange sollte ich mit Fischbesatz nun warten?


----------



## Butterfly (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hi!!
Sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Da du zum grössten Teil Teichwasser verwedest, würde ich ca. ein bis eineinhalb Wochen warten..ein Wassertest machen und dann je nach dem die Koi einsetzen.

Was für eine wassertemperatur hast du in dem Innenbecken?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Muss ich sehen, im Moment weiß ich das noch nicht. Wir hatten im Winter meist immer 16-18C° Wassertemperatur ohne extra zu heizen, außer Fußbodenheizung, soll ja nichts kaputt frieren.... Da der Raum eine große Fensterfront hat heizt er sich sehr schön auf im Winter, fast wie ein Wintergarten....


----------



## Butterfly (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Idiale Vorrausetzungen.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Ich würde gerne noch einen Skimmer betreiben, da durch die Dachfenster doch mal etwas in das Becken fällt... Welchen könnte ich da nehmen?
Könnte ich einen Skimmer auch über meinen Biotec betreiben, der hat ja noch einen Eingang frei....

Eine 2te Pumpe hätte ich auch, ist eine Laguna Powerjet FreeFlo 11000, könnte ich mit dieser einen Skimmer betreiben?

grüße steven


----------



## Drakestar (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

gibs noch Verbesserungsvorschläge oder sonstiges?


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hallo.

Bitte neben der Verwendung des Teichwassers unbedingt den Filter mit Mulm aus dem Teichfilter impfen!
Die wichtigen (Filter)Bakterien für den N-Kreislauf sind substratgebunden und schwimmen nur zu einem seeehr geringen Teil frei im Wasser.


----------



## Drakestar (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Filter vom Teich kommt dann eh in die IH.
Die Frage ist nur wann... Dieses Wochenende hätte ich Zeit die Kois aus dem Teich umzusetzen und den Filter vom Teich in die IH zu bringen. Wassertemperaturen sind von der IH und vom Teich genau gleich und Wasserwerte natürlich auch, hab ja viel Teichwasser genommen....
Wollt eigentlich erst Ende September/ Anfang Oktober umsetzen....

mh wann bringt ihr eure Fische in die IH?

btw: dieses Wochenende bekomm ich 2 Neuzugänge von einem Bekannten, sind schon meine hab sie nur bei ihm gelassen da meine Bedingungen nicht gepasst haben zwecks Teich.... würde die dann direkt in die IH setzen...

Wasserwerte passen soweit...
PH 8
KH 3
Nitirt 0


----------



## Butterfly (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hallo Jörg.

Wenn du sagst, dass die Wassertemperaturen/Wasserwerte ,,gleich'' sind, dann setz die Koi doch jetzt schon in die IH. Das Wasser in der IH wird denke ich eine ungefähr gleich konstantbleibende Temperatur haben. Draussen hingegen wird es allerdings durch die Witterung immer kälter.
Wie ist deine Wassertemperatur im Moment?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Ja desswegen ja, könnte die Fische direkt rein setzen, im Oktober müsste ich sie erst langsam gewöhnen....

In der IH hab ich momentan 17°C und der Teich hatte heute 18°C


----------



## Butterfly (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Ja sicher, ist ja in etwa das gleich Wasser.
Warum hast du so wenig Temperatur sieht doch aus wie eine art Wintergarten wo der Pool drinne ist.. oder liege ich da falsch?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Ja ist richtig, ich denke mal, dass das Wasser sich noch etwas erwärmen wird... Aber mehr als rund 18°C  werd ich nicht drin haben.... Ist doch ok oder?


----------



## Butterfly (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Mehr wäre besser, Beheizt du den Raum oder wie man es nennen mag nicht?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Raumtemperatur liegt bei 20-24°C
Im Winter läuft die Fußbodenheizung....

Also ist das jetzt ein Problem?


----------



## Butterfly (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Dann wird sich das Wasser automatisch denke ich auf ungefähr die selbe Temperatur erhöhen.
Nein, es ist keinesfalls ein Problem nur ist die Wachstumsphase der KOI liegt bei 24 C° könntest sie also über den Winter hochzüchten

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hmmm....meine wachsen immer egal ob kalt oder warm


----------



## Butterfly (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Aber bestimmt anders als bei 24°C


----------



## Drakestar (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

also 24°C würde ich nur erreichen wenn ich das Wasser direkt heizen würde, denke ich
naja wir werden sehen, ich bin gespannt


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*



> Aber bestimmt anders als bei 24°C



auf natürliche Art und Weise halt


----------



## Butterfly (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Gut gut.


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*


----------



## Drakestar (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

So heute war es so weit hat alles supi geklappt! Meine 3 Kois hab ich umgesetzt, 2x56cm und einmal 22cm.
Meine 2 Kois(ein Showa und ein Kohaku), die ein Bekannter 2 Monate für mich gehütet hat, hab ich auch gleich mit eingesetzt und einen neuen Yamabuki Ogon, der Vorgänger war ja leider an einer defekten Schwimmblase gestorben.... Die drei neuen haben ihre Quaratäne durch und sollten gesund sein....
Alle Koi´s machen einen fitten Eindruck, die 2 großen machen mir allerdings ein wenig sorgen, sie schwimmen die ganze Zeit am Rand der IH rum und ab und zu versuchen sie über den Rand zu springen... Die Ih ist noch nicht ganz voll, hab noch 50cm Luft bis zur Oberkante... Die beiden wurden ihr ganzen Leben im Teich gehalten, haben die vielleicht ein Problem mit der IH?
Wollte eigentlich noch gut 30cm Wasser auffüllen.... aber dann springen die mir wohl raus

grüße Steven


----------



## Limnos (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hi

Wichtig wäre die Überwinterungstemperatur. Bleibt sie unter 10°C braucht man die Fische nicht zu füttern und und bei der Wassermenge bleibt das Wasser auch ohne Filterung oder biologischen Abbau hinreichend sauber.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Drakestar (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Wird bei rund 18°C liegen


----------



## Butterfly (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Guten Abend Steven!

Was das rumgespringe am Beckenrand betrifft, würde ich mir keine grossen Gedanken machen, dass müsste nach einer Zeit wieder vorüber sein ist halt nur ungewohnt für die Koi.

 Ist ja wohl logisch das die Temperatur im Haus über 10°C bleibt, also wird weiter gefüttert!!


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

jup definitiv! vorallem wenn die Sonne scheint im Winter dann wirds kuschelig 

freu mich schon die kleinen wachsen zu sehen und vielleicht werden sie ja Handzahm....

wie voll würdet ihr das Becken machen? (also wieviel Abstand bis zur Oberkante...)


----------



## Butterfly (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Ja, das schaffst du schon. leg dich am besten mit dem Kopf über den Beckenrand und versuch sie zu füttern nach einer zeit kommt sie und du kannst sie anfassen.
Ich würde sagen so 10-15cm unterkante


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Wenn Du´s voller machst, sollte auf jeden Fall ein Netz übers Becken,
kommt immer mal wieder vor, das Koi eine Innenhälterung per Sprung
verlässen (vermutl. die Sehnsucht nach Steinen und Mulm zum gründeln,
aber das ist meine rein persönliche Vermutung).

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Drakestar (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Soooooo heute habe ich die Filtertonne fertiggestellt, leider ein bisschen anders als ich es ursprünglich vor hatte... aber seht selbst....
was mir aufgefallen ist, vom Helix liegt nicht alles im Wasser bzw. ist nicht alles mit Wasser bedeckt... was kann ich da machen? oder ist das ok?
Hab noch nicht mal die ganzen 100 Liter drin, sind noch rund 30 Liter im Sack vielleicht kipp ich die morgen noch rein...
Finde die Tonne auch schon ganz schön voll, wie da manche 200 Liter reinbekommen frag ich mich....
Hoffentlich ergibt sich nicht noch eine undichte Stelle über Nacht.... eben war alles trocken....

BTW: Die beiden großen Koi springen jetzt nicht mehr, sie haben wohl aufgegeben


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*



> Die beiden großen Koi springen jetzt nicht mehr, sie haben wohl aufgegeben



Ein Netz solltest Du trotzdem drüber tun, gab erst letzten Winter wieder 2 Fälle
bei Leuten die Ihre Kois jeden Winter in der IH haben.


----------



## Drakestar (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Moin moin!

wisst ihr was das ist? Kot von den großen Koi? ist gut 4 cm lang


----------



## Butterfly (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hi, von wo hast du das..Schwamm es im Wasser?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

jo liegt auf dem Grund und teilweise im Filter....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Wenn es in der Hand zerfällt finde ich es klasse das du Bilder vom Koikot machst 



Wenn nicht, musst du dir das Ding genauer anschauen  __ Egel sehen ähnlich aus


----------



## Drakestar (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

mir erschien das ganz schön groß für Kot, ich gucks mir gleich mal genauer an.... aber es sieht schon so aus wie eine Wurst, vorn so dick und hinten so abgetrennt, flach zulaufend wie beim Menschen

Ist der Kot so hell? kommt ja sicher auch drauf an was man füttert.... Ich füttere Al-Ko-Te Multi mix und Profi-Mix....

würden sich __ Egel nicht bewegen?

Mal sehen was ich noch so aufregendes finde


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Dann also eindeutig Auswurf aus der hinteren Schleuse


----------



## Drakestar (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Jup, ich denke, ich hab wirklich Koi Kot fotografiert

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die so große Haufen machen.
Hab meine Pumpe mittig im Becken platziert, da es aber kein Gefälle hat muss ich mir wohl was einfallen lassen, um den Kot dauerhaft auch an anderen Stellen im Becken weg zu bekommen... oder vielleicht wirbeln sie ihn auch gut auf, dass er zur Pumpe kommt....

Die Haufen von fast metrigen Koi will ich mal sehen


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

 

ist nicht wahr , die Unterhaltung handelt wirklich von Sch.... !

sieht bei meinen auch so ähnlich aus , dachte das hängt mit dem Futter zusammen das ich fütter,
aber da du ja Al (Kot)e fütterst isses wohl normal das die Länge nicht so lang ist 
kannte sonst nur längere Schnüre von früheren Teichfischen , aber hab bei den Koi auch nicht so drauf geachtet wie das bei den aussieht


----------



## Drakestar (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

ja so weiß nun jeder wie Koi kaka aussieht *hehe*

mal schaun ob die Pumpe das auf dauer mit aufnimmt oder es sich stapeln wird... dann hab ich sicher ein Problem?

Ist da ein BA einer Pumpe soweit überlegen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*



Drakestar schrieb:


> Ist da ein BA einer Pumpe soweit überlegen?



Jepp


----------



## Drakestar (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hallo!

Heute habe ich mir über meinen Filterauslauf etwas Gedanken gemacht. Ich habe es so gemacht, dass das Wasser zirkulieren kann und sich im ganzen Becken verteilt, nur strömt es sehr stark ein und ist auch sehr laut im Schwimmbad.... Kann ich mit einer etwas stärkeren Einströmung die Sauerstoffanreicherung fördern oder kann ich es auch genau so gut unter Wasser einströmen lassen....
Stört das die Fische wenn es so stark/laut einströmt....?

grüße


----------



## Butterfly (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Hi.
Ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht notwenig.
Die Frage ist, ob das geplätscher dich stört.. die Koi eher wenieger.
Lass es ruhig unter Wasser laufen, da du ja sprudler wie es aussieht zusätlich laufen hast.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Drakestar (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Noch eine Frage zur UVC. Ich habe zwar ganz guten Lichteinfall durch die große Fensterfront und die Dachfenster aber lange nicht so wie draußen, daher wollt ich wissen wie wichtig es ist die UVC Lampe zu betreiben?
Würdet ihr sie dauerhaft laufen lassen oder nur bei Algenbildung?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Die Algen kommen auch bei wenig Lichteinstrahlung, aber ein wenig Grün im Wasser ist für die Biologie nicht so schlecht. Lass sie erst einmal aus


----------



## Drakestar (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

Moin Moin!
Ich wollt mich auch mal wieder melden!
IH steht noch und den Fischis geht es prächtig. Der biotec 18 läuft soweit sehr gut, hab seit letztem Jahr September absolut stabile Wasserwerte. PH immer um 8,2-8,4 KH 3, Nitrit 0 und Ammoniak 0
Die IH wird wohl auch noch längere das Zuhause bleiben, da es zum Teichneubau dieses Jahr wohl nicht kommen wird.
Ich hätte dann aber doch noch ein paar Fragen...
1. Ich möchte einen Skimmer über den Filter betreiben da ich Teilweise Verschmutzungen auf der Wasseroberfläche habe... Dieser soll nicht dauerhaft laufen sondern nur bei Bedarf...
Eine Pumpe hätte ich noch und zwar eine Laguna Free Flow 11000 l/std. (hier mal ein Bild und Daten der Pumpe http://www.creativepumps.com.au/zpumps/laguna/freeflo/laguna_freeflo_pumps.htm )
Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich mit dieser Pumpe einen Skimmer betreiben kann...
Dieser müsste ja an der Saugseite angeschlossen werden, richtig?

2. Möchte ich Pflanzen in der IH einsetzen. Die IH würde nicht mehr so steril wirken und sie tragen ja auch zur Filterung bei...

Ich habe eine Durchgängige Tiefe von 1,50m, da eignen sich doch nur Seerosen oder?

grüße Steven


----------



## Drakestar (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

damit ihr euch auch etwas darunter vorstellen könnt, hier ein paar Fotos...


----------



## shanana (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: schwimmbad zum IH ???*

eventuell kannst du auch flachwasserpflanzen nehmen und diese von außen "einhängen".
angelschnur an die pflanzkörbe und dann reinhängen in die gewünschte tiefe.


----------

